# | Soundscape Sound Design | CONTEST |



## SBK

Dear *Producers* and *Sound Artists*,

Our Soundscape Contest has been *Extended* to *14th December 2018 5:00 PM PST*
Because its Holidays and many of you asked it for we couldn't say no!

* Already submitted entries can be updated in the already sent Entry Email

Thanks all for your understanding.

Winners will be announced at 20th December 2018
at our Facebook Group

___________


We are Excited to Announce that we have partnered up with many Audio Companies to host our:


| ♫ *Soundscape Sound Design Contest *♪ |

___________

- *6 Winners* will win Audio-Plug-Ins,Virtual Instruments, Sample Libraries and Sample Packs from our generous Companies:

*FabFilter*,* PSPaudioware*, *Acustica Audio*,* Kush Audio*, *pureMix.net*,* U-HE*,* UVI*,* Heavyocity*,* Soundiron*,* Prominy*,* Voxengo*,* MeldaProduction*,* Rob Papen*,* LennarDigital*,* Wavesfactory*,* Chris Hein*,* Prime Loops*,* Musical Sampling*,* Black Rooster Audio*,* sonible*,* Sonimus*,* 112dB*,* Empty Room Systems*,* Reveal Sound*,* Hidden Path Audio*,* Production Voices*,* Mix:analog*

Total prizes worth over 10.000$ !!
___________

➢ Please check the* Rules, Prizes *and *Info *in our *Official Link* :

http://viap.freeforums.net/thread/3/viap-soundscape-sound-design-contest
___________

➢ Judges

Winners will be judged for their Originality, Creativity, Technical and Sound Design skills but also for the feeling that the Soundscape brings to you!

1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th place Winners will be picked up by the majority of votes from top Sound Designers from all the participating Companies
6th place winner will be chosen by the Soundscape Contest's Valid Participants!
___________

Thank you and Good Luck!!!!

We already have a few entries. Hope you join us!

_(To Admins, Sorry for posting so many times, this is where it belongs, I didn't see it earlier!)_


----------



## JEPA

May i ask what kind of company is "viapgroup"? I haven't heard of you before. Would gladly know where is your focus, sample libraries, audio plugins? i don't trust very much company emails ending @gmail.com or @yahoo.com or something like this: [email protected] . Nothing personal. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Rodney Money

Goodness, I have a 40 minute trumpet concerto that is nothing but soundscape!


----------



## SBK

JEPA said:


> May i ask what kind of company is "viapgroup"? I haven't heard of you before. Would gladly know where is your focus, sample libraries, audio plugins? i don't trust very much company emails ending @gmail.com or @yahoo.com or something like this: [email protected] . Nothing personal. Thanks for posting!



Hi there, "viap" group is a "virtual instruments and audio plugins" Facebook group! We are not a company. Just because we had 5000+ members recently we though it would be cool to do a contest and we contacted lots of companies, and many of them offered prizes. The gmail contact is created for the contest entries so its easier to gather and send. Also we made a free forum just to host the competition with nice organization That's all 

Hope you join us, we do not have so much entries so far. To be honest only 3  Hoping for more engagement.

Thanks


----------



## SBK

I am not sure why it doesn't, but I though this competition would have more participation.

I don't understand why there isn't so much interest in this.. :(


----------



## Ronny D. Ana

SBK said:


> I am not sure why it doesn't, but I though this competition would have more participation.
> 
> I don't understand why there isn't so much interest in this.. :(



It's time until 20th November 2018, isn´t it? Maybe it´s a kind of tactical behavior that people don't rush in right now


----------



## JEPA

i want to, my first impulse was "yeah!", then i asked because i didn't know the new forum page and the organizers of the contest, then i got an answer, then i've thought "ok, now i have a little time, must do my studio work first"...


----------



## SBK

Guys, we had contact with the companies and People without Facebook can join us too!

So you all are welcome to participate

Read the Rules here:
http://viap.freeforums.net/thread/3/viap-soundscape-sound-design-contest

Thanks, and Good Luck!


----------



## Akarin

I have something in the works for this. Not ready yet and have some jobs to complete first... I think I'm not the only one in this case


----------



## Akarin

One more thing: the requirement to put the email address in the YouTube video description or on SC is quite off putting. I know, can always set it to private but I guess contestants would also like to show off what they do...


----------



## SBK

This is to confirm that the file is yours.
You can remove the info after the end of the contest, and always you can set it to private.


----------



## jcuno

Nice work VIAP! Sounds like a great contest!


----------



## SBK

Hey guys, just a reminder you have like 16 days to enter! 

So far we have only 8 entries


----------



## Steinmetzify

Do something up for this sometime this weekend, cool idea for a contest, guys!


----------



## SBK

Hi guys, a reminder again, you have like 6 days to enter! 
Hope you join us. Good luck


----------



## SBK

Dear All,

Concerning our Soundscape Contest

Because its Holidays and many of you asked it for, we will *Extend* the Contest until *14th December 2018 5:00 PM PST *
_______________

Already submitted entries can be updated in the already sent Entry Email

Thanks all for your understanding.

Winners will be announced at *20th December 2018*
_______________

This is your chance to Enter! Good luck! And Happy "Soundscaping"

Check our Facebook Page for further Announcements, Thank you

https://www.facebook.com/groups/viapgroup


----------



## JEPA

I have made already three soundscapes, but i'm not satisfied.. still creating...


----------



## SBK

Bring on those Soundscapes guys! The prizes are nice, whats stopping you from Entering? New deadline 14th December should be more than enough!


----------



## Fry777

I will give it a go


----------



## SBK

Happy December guys. 

Just a reminder that in 14 days the contest is over!

Take care


----------



## whiskers

Just now seeing this. Hmm two weeks could be doable...


----------



## SBK

whiskers said:


> Just now seeing this. Hmm two weeks could be doable...


Bring it on!


----------



## Atarion Music

So ummm....Is ANYONE allowed to participate??


----------



## Atarion Music

SBK said:


> I am not sure why it doesn't, but I though this competition would have more participation.
> 
> I don't understand why there isn't so much interest in this.. :(



I have a good idea why. It's because of the marketing. For example, I just heard about this today when looking at the recent feed right here on VI-control. And it's only 3 days left! lol. 

I think posting everywhere you can (without being too aggressive) While "bumping" the main threads will bare you great fruit. Also you can kindly ask your entries to share it on their Instagrams, Facebooks, Twitters, ect. Like if the target crowd you're after is musicians/composers, then some of their friends/associates are bound to be in the same field. By doing this I believe you'll see an increase of traffic and interests, ten fold.  

BUT! Sadly it's too late for this particular competition marketing wise. So this is for the next time. I hope this comment was helpful.


----------



## DivingInSpace

Atarion Music said:


> I have a good idea why. It's because of the marketing. For example, I just heard about this today when looking at the recent feed right here on VI-control. And it's only 3 days left! lol.



Same here, it sounds interesting though, but pulling out an entry in this amount of time will be.. Hard to be frankly.


----------



## gsilbers

interesting Facebook group. sadly i only do closed (not public) groups in facebook.


----------



## SBK

Right guys, we are not experienced in this field. We just found companies that are interested in. And my final comment is that you have like 2 days to submit your entries  Should be enough if you have some free time. Take care

@Atarion Music Yes man, thank you very helpful! As I said we are not experienced. This sounds like a great idea! Maybe next time!


----------



## Nao Gam

@SBK hey man, happy holidays! I suppose we're still waiting for the judges to review submissions?


----------



## SBK

Nao Gam said:


> @SBK hey man, happy holidays! I suppose we're still waiting for the judges to review submissions?


Hey, Happy Holidays! Almost there! Didn't expecting this,many companies are on Holidays but we will soon have the 6 winners, !  Thanks


----------



## SBK

Hi, the results are announced:

http://viap.freeforums.net/thread/14/soundscape-contest-results

Thank you everybody who participated. All were very good entries and many of them were to close to win but as you know we have to get it down to vote counts and so on.

Keep it up, check our Facebook group in 6.000 members for another contest, this time music.

Happy Holidays and Happy New Year!


----------



## Akarin

I made 6th! Still can't believe it :-D


----------



## Nao Gam

Akarin said:


> I made 6th! Still can't believe it :-D


You're Nico? Your 8dio contest entry is awesome (sadly I didn't get to enter that one)
Your soundscape's very good as well, I personally prefer it over several other winners.


----------



## Akarin

Nao Gam said:


> You're Nico? Your 8dio contest entry is awesome (sadly I didn't get to enter that one)
> Your soundscape's very good as well, I personally prefer it over several other winners.



Thanks a lot! The 8Dio thing, I tried doing something funny (well, at least I laughed every single bar I was adding!)


----------



## Nao Gam

Akarin said:


> Thanks a lot! The 8Dio thing, I tried doing something funny (well, at least I laughed every single bar I was adding!)


"Eucalyptus forest - Troels' happy place" DUN DUN DUUUUNNN


----------



## Fever Phoenix

SBK said:


> Hi, the results are announced:
> 
> http://viap.freeforums.net/thread/14/soundscape-contest-results
> 
> Thank you everybody who participated. All were very good entries and many of them were to close to win but as you know we have to get it down to vote counts and so on.
> 
> Keep it up, check our Facebook group in 6.000 members for another contest, this time music.
> 
> Happy Holidays and Happy New Year!




dangit! I just saw now that I made 2nd place!

thank you, guys!


----------

